

Powerful and Accurate Conventional Alternative to Nuclear Weapons - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2010/04/23/world/23strikegfc.html?ref=europe

======
dalke
"In face-to-face meetings with President Bush, Russian leaders complained that
the technology could increase the risk of a nuclear war, because Russia would
not know if the missiles carried nuclear warheads or conventional ones. Mr.
Bush and his aides concluded that the Russians were right."

